# vanilla-sources kernel and fbsplash, anyone got it working?

## daeghrefn

Good afternoon,

   I've been playing around with fbsplash, checking out spock's dev site and the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, but I have as yet been able to get fbsplash or gensplash working with the vanilla-sources kernel.  I have tried it on both the 2.6.11.11 and the 2.6.12.5 kernels.

I get errors when I try to apply the vesafb-tng and fbsplash patches to the kernel sources, and then I get multiple errors related to fbsplash and vesafb-tng on kernel compilation.

I managed to get it up and running no problem using gentoo-sources, but I would really like to get it operating off of vanilla-sources if I can.  I'm certain it isn't a hardware related problem, because the gentoo-sources work fine.

Is there anyone who has successfully managed to get a vanilla-sources kernel patched, compiled and had a gensplash/fbsplash theme work properly?

----------

## daeghrefn

Well, I managed to get fbsplash / framebuffer up and running with the latest stable gentoo sources kernel, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5, I think.  However, I would really like to get it working with vanilla-sources, current on my system is 2.6.14.2

Anyone at all know why the patches don't apply properly to a vanilla-sources kernel?  I tried it once before with 2.6.10 I think, and it didn't work then either.  I can post error codes if necessary...

Please help  :Razz: 

----------

## Cintra

I'm trying to do the same thing to 2.6.15, had no problem applying the latest fbsplash patch from spock's devsite, but haven't come across the vesa_tng patch you mention yet, but its early days - ok I caame across the latter, tho' reading it was enough to put me off going further. It all seems absurdly complicated just to get pretty pictures at boot... on the other hand, its a challenge to be conquered! ...isn't it ?

luckily I have several copies of vanilla on the saame system, so grub 15 errors are no great problem, but hopefully someone will turn up who has splash working on vanilla, or we'll sort it out, or I'll go back to saying 'who the heck needs things like that'  :Wink: 

Edit: Well no one was more surprised than me when the Gentoo splash screen came up this time! I could change to the old-style verbose screen with F2, but wasn't able to get back to the 'progress bar' image again.. need to rtfm a bit more. But at least I can confirm a splash screen is possible on vanilla-sources-2.6.15 using the fbsplash patch & splashutils  :Very Happy: 

Have now settled on fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x1024 - most impressive!

----------

## bettlert

Can you confirm even fadein while booting kernel works?

For me it works in 2.6.14-gentoo-r* but no longer for 2.6.15  :Sad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

 *bettlert wrote:*   

> Can you confirm even fadein while booting kernel works?
> 
> For me it works in 2.6.14-gentoo-r* but no longer for 2.6.15 

 

Doesn't work for me.

----------

## Cintra

this is the page you need for the vanilla patch.. http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/fbsplash-0.9.2-r5-2.6.15-rc1.patch

you then need to follow some of the manual compilation suggested here

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Configuring_and_Compiling_the_Kernel

(I am using CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m rather than the vesafb-tng the above page refers to) e.g.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat /path/to/fbsplash-0.9.2-r5-2.6.15-rc1.patch | patch -p1

# make xconfig

...

Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> [*] Support for frame buffer devices

<*> Compile in your framebuffer device

Console display driver support --->

[*] Video mode selection support

<*> Framebuffer Console support

Logo configuration --->

[*] Bootup logo

[*] Standard 224-color Linux logo (NEW)

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash 

...
```

did you manage to emerge splashutils ok? 

I emerged the following too: (emergence works OK but livecd-2005.1 is great  :Wink:  )

```
 emerge -v splash-themes-gentoo splash-themes-livecd
```

do you have 

```
# ls /etc/splash

default  emergence  gentoo  livecd-2005.1  luxisri.ttf

```

did you create an initramfs image and copy it to your mounted!  /boot

```

# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 livecd-2005.1

```

remember to make a new entry in your grub menu.lst - mine looks like

```
title Gentoo 2.6.15 on hdb3

 root (hd1,5)

 kernel /kernel-2.6.15 root=/dev/hdb3 gentoo=nodevfs hdc=ide-cd hdd=ide-cd vga=795 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=tty1 pci=noacpi elevator=cfq

 initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x1024

```

finally

```
# rc-update add splash boot

# /etc/init.d/splash start
```

reboot & cross your fingers

there is an 'event' config option required if you want F2 to return to 'quiet' mode - here it is

```
 Device Drivers > Input Device Support

   [*]Event Interface
```

hope this helps

----------

## bettlert

I got an already working fbsplash & gensplash and everything with gentoo-sources-2.6.14.

I was just curious if anyone got it working with an 2.6.15 kernel (vanilla or not). I am talking bout the fbsplash image fade in sequence while booting the kernel. This just doesn't work for me no longer with gentoo-sources-2.6.15, as it was for the at least 10 former gentoo-sources kernels I used.

----------

## dgaffuri

Re-emerging splashutils helped a little (I had to re-emerge klibc too as per this bug). I have my splash back on consoles, but still not the initial one (with fadein) when booting. Image shows after the "Activating (possible) swap" message, when /sbin/rc executes

```
splash "rc_init" "${argv1}"
```

at line 397 (I have baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1). Here's my kernel entry in grub.conf (using vesafb-tng)

```
kernel  /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda5 lapic video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 reboot=b,c

initrd  /fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768
```

And this is relevant dmesg output

```
# dmesg | grep fb

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 lapic video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 reboot=b,c

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - tosh34sf, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c010

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc046, set palette = c00cc0b0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10
```

I confirm that enabling evdev in kernel allow to swith back from verbose to silent with F2.

----------

## Cintra

Hei dgaffuri

The splash kicks in at the same point for me too.. 

btw, one thing you might be able to explain for me, when one uses the vesa_tng patch/driver do you get the background in ordinary konsole windows, or is it just when using alt-ctl-F* consoles? 

mvh

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> The splash kicks in at the same point for me too..

 

It's skipping all the "initializing kernel" phase, I remember it was there with gentoo 2.6.13 (and maybe 14). I had to press Alt-F1 to go verbose before the progess bar started and the F2 message appeared. In the meantime I've used vanilla kernel (starting from 2.6.15-rc1 without fbsplash), so I don't know when it stopped working.

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> btw, one thing you might be able to explain for me, when one uses the vesa_tng patch/driver do you get the background in ordinary konsole windows, or is it just when using alt-ctl-F* consoles?

 

No, it's only in text mode consoles.

----------

## Cintra

Ah, thanks.. I'll stick with what I have then  :Wink: 

Must say the spock site http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ is excellent for someone like me who has been confused for years by the many 'splash' threads..

Mvh

----------

## Varuna

Try this fix. I had the same problem with it not-fading-in and loading late, but TGL fixed it while working on a patched kernel.

----------

## daeghrefn

Well my original problem was I downloaded the patches from Spock's devsite, but they wouldn't apply without errors.  I could compile the kernel, but then emerge splashutils failed miserably (saying patch had not applied to kernel).

I'll give it a shot with the 2.6.15 vanilla kernel again.  I got it working easily with both the 2.6.14-gentoo and 2.6.15-gentoo kernels... with progress bar / icons (using the 2005.1 livecd theme).

I'll let you guys know.  Perhaps it would be cool if the wiki were modified to reflect the difference between a gentoo sources and vanilla sources kernel....

----------

## Decibels

I just ran into your problem with the 2.6.14 vanilla. Funny thing is that worked fine before

tried to recompile it.

Been thinking of getting rid of splash anyway. Looks nice, but I am either not watching it or hitting F2.

Plus I  have a friend with a RivaTNT on a amd64 system and splash only works on bootup and not shutdown.

No one has came up with an answer yet. So certainly getting rid of it on there.

----------

